# difficult but suprising birth--quads!



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mimi is a full Saanen, the buck is half ND. So we have one of the quads who looks adopted. And---this is a 7 yr old doe!!!! WOW. Took a lot outta her though and she will be retired to a brush eater after raising these 4. They are about an hour old here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Aww. Baby love!


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Awww. I love the mail mans kid...


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Maureen said:


> Awww. I love the mail mans kid...


or you could say the milk man's kid lol.
:laugh: They are adorable, congratulations!


----------



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

*just wanted to update*

Anyone who wasn't following my other thread from when Mimi went into labor--we lost her a few hours after the birth. At first she seemed fine, but then refused to stand, and shortly later we couldn't even force her to stand. She had been walking around prior to birth, and had even been standing up and laying down during most of the birth. The babies are thriving well on bottles and raw milk I was able to purchase for 2$ a gallon, and at a week old, 2 of them will be going to a friend of mine who will finish raising them and also be keeping them for life. Mimi is resting in peace, and its a sad fact of life that 4 may have been too much for her at her age, esp with her history of triplets. :angelgoat: Her grave will be a flowerbed next year, she was our first goat and my 2year old is the one who named her, she couldn't say the name we had picked out, and I told her the nanny goat was hers....resulting in her forever being known as Mimi..she was the best goat anyone could ask for, huge, but more tame than I've ever seen an animal. She loved letting my toddler rub her head, and treated her like she was her own kid, letting her climb all over her when she wasn't preggers.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw. I am so sorry. I love the flower bed idea


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. The flower bed sounds like a lovely idea.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

So sorry about Mimi,,such a huge loss for you and your family!:mecry:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Mimi


----------

